# Do squirrels eat meat?



## high rnaker (Sep 11, 2021)

hi, I have a question that 
*Do squirrels eat meat**?* I searched but not sure its true or not


----------



## high rnaker (Sep 11, 2021)

ANY ANSWER ?


----------



## mousesupporter1 (Nov 9, 2018)

squirrels have only been known to eat human flesh <3 hope this helps


----------



## mousesupporter2 (Nov 9, 2018)

yes they do. and theyll eat me one day


----------



## high rnaker (Sep 11, 2021)

mousesupporter2 said:


> yes they do. and theyll eat me one day


lol


----------

